# @@@ giant centipede "tanzania" molting (HUGE AMOUNT OF PICS!!!!)  @@@



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

i recently bought this little beauty from Krazy 8's at the NARBC in Anaheim.  It was sold as Tanzanian, but it looks dead on like a Haitian.  I know color ID'ing is bad and all...

on with the show:





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 










 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 16, 2005)

Those are fantastic photos, well done.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> Those are fantastic photos, well done.


muchas gracias


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful Man!  Just awesome!  I think we all like pictures.  Really liked the Alipes pictures and info on set ups too.  They may be going on my list.  GEEEEZZZ, I'm addicted.........MUST..stop....looking at.....centipedes.   Must...do....laundry, wash dishes....mow lawn....  well just a little more looking.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Beautiful Man!  Just awesome!  I think we all like pictures.  Really liked the Alipes pictures and info on set ups too.  They may be going on my list.  GEEEEZZZ, I'm addicted.........MUST..stop....looking at.....centipedes.   Must...do....laundry, wash dishes....mow lawn....  well just a little more looking.


some days i don't eat cuz i'm too caught up in the bug world =P


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Sep 17, 2005)

Fantastic looking pede :drool: ! I must also admit I am now a pede freak. I already have three S.polymorpha, but The Nothing is going to give me his 8"+ S.subspinipes (the one in all his pics) and I'm PUMPED!! But anyways, congrats on the pede pics, they are very clear and crisp


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 17, 2005)

That's a very nicely done molt series! Beautiful!

It is hard to believe that's from Tanz. rather than the West Indies. If it is from Tanzania I think the taxonomic gurus here would say it's Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.


----------



## danread (Sep 18, 2005)

MantidAssassins said:
			
		

> That's a very nicely done molt series! Beautiful!
> 
> It is hard to believe that's from Tanz. rather than the West Indies. If it is from Tanzania I think the taxonomic gurus here would say it's Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.



Why would anyone think it's _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_? From the pictures it's fairly clear that the headplate overlaps the first tergite, meaning that it isn't an _Ethmostigmus_, and it's much more likely to be a _Scolopendra_ sp. Which one i'm not sure, closer photos of the terminal legs and antennae would be needed.

My guess without more photos (so it really is a guess), a geographically misslabled _Scolopendra alternans_.

Cheers,


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2005)

Great series of pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 18, 2005)

thx for sharing mate

its amazing to see the difference in color from the old and the new version


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks everyone.

update:  it took about ~96hours for it to color up to it's intermolt colors, still hasn't eaten again yet.

also, even though i cut part of the old molt off, the centipede ate the old skin with no problems


----------



## DavidRS (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics as always, Andrew. Almost as entertaining as when you got bit!


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 19, 2005)

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Great pics as always, Andrew. Almost as entertaining as when you got bit!


almost 

i should be good for even more entertainment... just stay tuned!


----------



## DavidRS (Sep 19, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> almost
> 
> i should be good for even more entertainment... just stay tuned!


I don't know how you'll top that, but if you're planning on pulling a Richard Gere with a Scolopendra, i'm outta here!


----------



## crotaline (Sep 19, 2005)

There is centipede commonly exported out of Tanzania that is usually called African tiger centipede, and looks just like that, but I have no idea what species it is.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 20, 2005)

crotaline said:
			
		

> There is centipede commonly exported out of Tanzania that is usually called African tiger centipede, and looks just like that, but I have no idea what species it is.


i saw a pic of a Scolopendra cingulata "tanzan" from Vincent, i believe, that looks similar. but the legs are dif color.  need to learn how to count spines, i am thinking

ah, here we go, check this post from venomlist if interested:
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1235&view=findpost&p=21856

the backplates look VERY similar, in coloration
i want to try the humidity trick with it, and see if i can't get it to shift from mahogany to light.

my giant haitian looked like a light color North American Tiger centipede when i first got it, except the teal/green in it's legs... after keeping it moister it darkened considerably


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 6, 2005)

crotaline said:
			
		

> There is centipede commonly exported out of Tanzania that is usually called African tiger centipede, and looks just like that, but I have no idea what species it is.


probably Scolopendra morsitans
maybe Scoloepdra cingulata
possibly ????


----------



## Steven (Dec 7, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> probably Scolopendra morsitans
> maybe Scoloepdra cingulata
> possibly ????


Check the underside of the ultimate legs prefemur !
only 2 spines = prob. cingulata,... 2 row of 3 spines or more = prob. morsitans

have ya checked the PDF i've sended you ? go to page 4 and compare fig. 8.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 7, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> Check the underside of the ultimate legs prefemur !
> only 2 spines = prob. cingulata,... 2 row of 3 spines or more = prob. morsitans
> 
> have ya checked the PDF i've sended you ? go to page 4 and compare fig. 8.


ok, this pic is bad for key'ing, but i really like the er, artistic effect 





HiRes

but it *looks* like 2 rows of three spines... er, sort of
holy heck!
i have morsitans maybe!

edit:
*sigh*
it's too blurry, i'm probably fooling myself... need a better pic to check

edit^2:
heh, figure 8... that's convenient!
"8 –Ultimate leg prefemur of Scolopendra morsitans L., ventral view;"


----------



## arachnidsrck (Dec 7, 2005)

OMG those pics. ROCK :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scorp guy (Jan 14, 2006)

awsome pede. looks like a hatian giant to me, i dont really think its from tanzania...


----------



## centiMike (Jan 18, 2006)

Cool Pics ! I engoy it !


----------



## xenesthis (Apr 1, 2006)

*Scolopendra cingulata*

From Tanzania, that pede is a dead-ringer for being Scolopendra cingulata. A common species there as well. There are several color morphs of these species too. They have a range into several countries.

Todd


----------

